# Minimum Router Horsepower needed for rails and stiles bits



## diver57 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm just getting into woodworking - I want to purchase a router for a router table - the question I have is "What is the minimum horsepower needed to use rail and stile bits?"

Ken


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

diver57 said:


> I'm just getting into woodworking - I want to purchase a router for a router table - the question I have is "What is the minimum horsepower needed to use rail and stile bits?"
> 
> Ken


Just a guess here, but I'd think that 1.5 would work. However, when quality, reliability and the power to handle whatever routing job comes along are important, the PC 7518 is the cat's meow. It's 3.25 with variable speed. If you plan to make a few cabinets and maybe some raised panel doors, you'll eventually need the power this beast boasts. 
On the downside, it's expensive and heavy. You'll need a beefy lift under a solid table.
There are cheaper and lighter motors available. But, remember the old adage, "You get what you pay for."


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

The minimum HP would be 1 HP, see below
But it's best to get a 2 or 2.5 HP one and the next step up would 3 1/4HP
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

But the down fall with the 3 or bigger you can only have one base the norm but the 2 or 2 1/4 HP routera you can get two base's, one for the router table and one for hand work..it's like getting two routers for one price..

Here's the one I suggest,with a lift kit built in.
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

====




diver57 said:


> I'm just getting into woodworking - I want to purchase a router for a router table - the question I have is "What is the minimum horsepower needed to use rail and stile bits?"
> 
> Ken


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob,
I thought you subscribed to Norm Abrams philosophy. "A router for every bit." :lol:



bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> The minimum HP would be 1 HP, see below
> But it's best to get a 2 or 2.5 HP one and the next step up would 3 1/4HP
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

hahahahahahaha I do that's why I now have one (some) for the 1/4" shank bits 

===


Gene Howe said:


> Bob,
> I thought you subscribed to Norm Abrams philosophy. "A router for every bit." :lol:


----------

